# New Diet!!



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

ok see what you think, its all very arpox. I'm looking for shiny coats, healthy mums and babies, non obese mice XD

I have put the protien % in too 

1/4 layers pellets (16%) 1/4 mixed seed (11%) 1/4 oats (10% although mostly carbo) 1/4 cearel (unknown...)

haven't decied on what cereal yet, any surjestions i know i lot of you use cherios... XD and let me know if i should increase any


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with the cereal, there's more sugar in it than you might think. Use another grain such as barley and add some complete dog food and the mice should be able to get everything they need. What is in layers pellets?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Layers pellets are chicken food with a little more calcium than normal. They often have a higher protein than regular chicken food, but lower than in chick feed (which is often medicated). What's in it is highly variable, but it's usually almost all grain. You can buy vegetarian layer pellets (as I do), but if you want the dog food in there for some animal protein, plenty of brands sell non-vegetarian layer pellets. I wouldn't bother with the cereal and would increase your quantity of other grains by adding 1/8 wheat and 1/8 barley. Also, what's in your mixed seeds? Birdseed often has a lot of sunflower seeds (very fatty), while parakeet food can be better.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If this is a diet you'll be using for pregnant and nursing mom's you will definitely need to add something with a much higher protein. Nursing does and young, growing mice should have an absolute MINIMUM of 18% protein (http://www.nap.edu/openbook.php?record_id=4758&page=87).


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow thats a lot but i won't be feeding different stuff to them so i need more of an all rounder then and ok thanks!


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

For what it is worth, I feed a diet of whole oats, canary seed, chick crumb, vitalin original and stale bread (not mouldy).

I suspect the stale bread bit gives away my age and my many years of having the old fanciers as my mentors.


----------

